
What I learned from being horribly wrong about Facebook as business - dirtyaura
http://www.quora.com/Andrew-Chen/Tech-and-Startup-Opinions
======
dirtyaura
Great reflection by Andrew Chen about Facebook and how he didn't see the
potential because he focused too much on "known" metrics about social networks
at the time.

Also a comment by Josh McHugh was a good story about early days of Facebook.

